# Food removed from kids lunch boxes by teachers



## Dude111

www.telegraph.co.uk/news/shopping-a...onfiscated-from-childrens-packed-lunches.html

If teachers deem it NOT HEALTHY!! (Isnt that the state telling you what ya kids can/cant eat?)


----------



## HOMER

some teachers loves to eat different types of food so they remove food from lunch boxes and eat them. this is very bad habit because the kids have to spend 6 hours in school and without food they can be hungry and cant have energy for further work.


----------

